# True Dimensions of Noah's Ark



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 4, 2004)

Ken Ham gave me permission to use a new jpeg of the actual dimensions of Noah's Ark for a T-shirt.

It is a great picture.

Check here:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/ReformedTShirts.htm


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi Webmaster,

Any possibility of some of those images being available on (say) a tote bag instead? I don't wear tees with writing or pics on them (modesty reasons) but I'd certainly be interested in buying a bag!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 5, 2004)

A tote bag eh? I'd have to look into it. I have not thought about that.


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2004)

That'd be cool. Guys can wear tees with printing all over them, no problem. We gals have complications. And there's something hugely ironic about me putting a message on a tee to get people to think about God when in actuality it raises lust issues for men...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## dswatts (Jun 5, 2004)

Good point, Mary. Thanks for the godly insight. We men certainly need it!

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, what I lack in intellect, I make up for in horse sense.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Gregg (Jun 5, 2004)

[quote:ab34b85d2d][i:ab34b85d2d]Originally posted by Mary[/i:ab34b85d2d]
Well, what I lack in intellect, I make up for in horse sense.

Mary :bs2: [/quote:ab34b85d2d]

These horses no longer have good &quot;horse sense&quot;


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 5, 2004)

[quote:dce61ef742][i:dce61ef742]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:dce61ef742]
Ken Ham gave me permission to use a new jpeg of the actual dimensions of Noah's Ark for a T-shirt.

[/quote:dce61ef742]

Can you get the actual dimensions of Noah's Ark on a t-shirt?


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 5, 2004)

I think some archaeologist are now in Turkey looking for the Ark.

Cole


----------



## pelos (Jun 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of Bob Cornuke? He's certainly not without controversy, but the last I heard, he had made some promising discoveries in Iran, in the Mountains of Ararat...compared to Turkey and Mt. Ararat.

http://www.baseinstitute.org

I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Oh...and I've met Ken Ham. Isn't he a hoot?


----------

